# investigation



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

For those that have read my previous posts, i am still with my wife. I am probly the biggest idiot on the planet but there's even a one percent chance this will work out but i am willing to take that risk. But i have to be sure. So...her phone is my best source of information. Its a Samsung galaxy aviator. Does anyone have any tips on how to get the information i need? A free key logged if possible, perhaps a way to get deleted texts? I know, i know. "If you have to spy its already over" or "just call it quits she's a serial cheater". I know. But im persistent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess you love playing detective? 

Mobile Spy Mobile Phone - Stealth Mobile Phone Spy Software

If you want to stay with your "soulmate" so bad - just let it go and let her do her thing - as long as it's not 'in your face' 

Oh, you're doing that already.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Try one of the spy apps when you have few minutes with her phone.

On a side note, if you're so persistent in getting this to work I suggest you take the "stick your head in the sand approach". It works so good it's like the affair never happened.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Walk gave you the best advice about software you can get. I used it with great results. The annual subscription is around 100usd, and comes with a few nice perks. Explore the site, dont be afraid to email them, their customer service team is great. the software does everything you can imagine, and then some (retrieving deleted texts from a sim card for instance) the annual subscription allows you to monitor up to 5 phones.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Dont feel bad. If they said they were going to stop then this will be their proving ground.


----------

